# so, da bin ich



## regulus (13. Feb. 2008)

ein hallo an alle aus dem kalten, aber sonnigen niedersachsen.

momentan kann ich zu meiner person garnicht viel erzählen. bin halt eher der introvertierte, schüchterne typ. aber das werdet ihr noch selbst merken.

meinen bisherigen teich habe ich gerade erst samt haus und hof hinter mir gelassen, wann und wo etwas neues kommt, wird sich erst noch zeigen.
zunächst freue ich mich mal auf nette kontakte, neue und alte bekannte und viele gespräche.

ich fühle mich hier spontan sehr wohl. gut so.


----------



## Christine (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

*Willkommen! Willkommen! Willkommen!*



 

Dein liebes Elschen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

Hi "Regulus",

wir sind Claudia und Ludwig ... zwar sind wir keine Exil-Könige, Exil-Hyänen oder gar Hyänenbändiger ... aber natürlich auch von uns :willkommen hier im Forum.

Eine Bitte noch: hier ist es üblich, sich mit Namen vorzustellen und mit Namen anzureden ... wir nehmen mal an, Regulus wird nicht Dein "richtiger" Name sein. Es wäre doch persönlicher, wenn Du uns, trotz Deiner Schüchternheit   Deinen Namen mitteilen würdest.


----------



## Eugen (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

Hallo "Kleiner König"

Nachdem der halbe Hofstaat vorausgeschickt wurde, sind sie nun auch eingetroffen.

:willkommen 

Asylantrag wurde hoffentlich gestellt ?  
Ansonsten hoffe ich auf ein reibungsloses Zusammenleben.
Integrationswille muß ja - wie sie sicherlich wissen - auf beiden Seiten vorhanden sein.
Als Exilfranke (in BaWü) hab ich beste Beziehungen zu Beckstein und Schäuble.


----------



## regulus (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

danke erstmal

@claudia und ludwig: wie kommt ihr denn darauf, dass regulus nicht mein richtiger vorname ist? hm?

bei weiter bestehenden zweifeln probiert es mit alexander, das geht auch.

@eugen: intergrationswille ist mein 2. vorname, ich füge mich nahtlos und völlig unbemerkt in bestehende strukturen ein, als wäre ich schon immer da gewesen... 

@else: kennen wir uns? der name kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor....


----------



## Schwimmblase (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

Willkommen......


----------



## fleur (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

Hallo Regulus - Alexander ,

:Willkommen2  im Teichforum

Exil-König ??? Hyänenbändiger ???

Aus welchem *"Land"* stammt denn der König ???  

Bin nicht neugierig, aber Beckstein, mein Landesvater läßt nicht locker, denn es kann nur *"einen" *geben 
(Ludwig zwo, Franz Joseph eins oder gar Edi eins)

nix für ungut
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der gerade mit special agent uncle Will telephoniert)

P.S. Hoffentlich mögen deine Hyänen kein Teichianerfleisch :beeten


----------



## w54wolle (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

Hallo Alexander !  
ersteinmal :willkommen in unserem Forum  egal ob Du Exil-König, Hyänenbändiger oder was auch immer bist  Hauptsache ist doch Du fühlst dich wohl bei uns und hast Spass und Freude und Humor hast Du ja reichlich wie man sieht.:smoki  Also alles Gute für Dich und das Hobby


----------



## Christine (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*



			
				fleur schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Hoffentlich mögen deine Hyänen kein Teichianerfleisch :beeten



Das kommt auf das Häppchen an....


----------



## Suse (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

Hi Könich,
das ist aber schööön, das Du endlich nachgekommen bist.
Die Leute sind hier alle nett ( andere habe ich noch nicht bemerkt ),
brauchst also keine Angst haben.
Und Spaß darf man hier auch haben, hab ich schon gehört.
Laß uns Freude haben.
Fröhliche Grüße,
Susi(e)


----------



## Filmemoker (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

Da isser ja....   

....mein König ist auch hier...

...denn brauch ich jetzt keine Angst mehr vor den Hyänen haben:beeten 

Schön, das Du jetzt auch hier bist 

Stööööö2 schen


----------



## glasklar (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

hi auch von mir ein :willkommen hier im forum


----------



## Herr Jemineh (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich - na endlich!!!*

*"oh, könich, mein könich ...!"*

:beeten 

frei nach "der club der toten dichter"


----------



## Marlowe (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

Moin Alex!

Ich grüße Dich.
Susi hat vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ICH der Netteste bin!

Das Frühjahr naht!


----------



## Suse (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

Hallo Marlow,
das konnte ich doch gar nicht erwähnen,
zu dem Zeitpunkt wußte ich das doch noch gar nicht.

_Das Frühjahr naht!_
Und dann?
Wirst Du noch netter???


----------



## Christine (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

 Zumindest an mangelndem Selbstbewußtsein schein der Käptn nicht zu leiden, gell? 

Aber das mit dem Frühjahr schreit gradezu nach einer Erklärung!


----------



## sunshine (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*


@ regulus

ist doch irgendwie albern, dich zu begrüssen, wenn du doch vor mir da warst....:dumm 
ich mache es mal trotzdem. 
schön, dass wir wieder vereint sind. wurde auch zeit.  




@ marlowe

*flüstermodusan*
kleiner tipp von mir, der könig wird geringfügig ungehalten, wenn man ihn "alex" nennt...
*flüstermodusaus*


----------



## Filmemoker (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*

@ Marlowe

Mensch Marlowe, kann es wirklich sein, das Du Alexander mit "Alex" angesprochen hast? :dumm 

Keine gute Idee!!!!!!!!!

Habe ich in einem Anfall von akutem Leichtsinn auch mal versucht sorry  Könich)

Was soll ich Dir sagen Marlowe, seit diesem unsagbar verhängnisvollen Tag
kommt der Könich regelmäßig bei mir vorbei und säuft mir meine guten Whiskyvorräte weg.

"meckermodus an"
    ---toll---  :friede 
"meckermodus aus"


Na ja, jetzt kann der Könich seinen Zorn ja auf dich fokussieren, ich hoffe Du hast genug von dem Zeug im Haus...
3 

in diesem Sinne


----------



## regulus (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: so, da bin ich*



			
				Marlowe schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Alex!
> 
> Ich grüße Dich.
> Susi hat vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ICH der Netteste bin!
> ...



hallo marlowe,

is nich schlimm, dass du das mit dem nettesten von dir denkst, du kanntest mich bisher ja auch nicht... 

denn mal auf gute zusammenarbeit, wobei auch immer

das mit meinem namen hat sich ja schon geklärt.


----------

